# You Got This for a partner ?



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey guys was out today and had to take some pics :yow!: The boss :yow!: Got trucks ready and now got to much time on my hands. Ok It my wife but she is the boss i just own the company (lol) So hope everyone has a great holiday sunday pumpkin: Just a tease guys she will be driving her truck for the first time this year but we are doing snowplowing 101 tonite to get her ready should be fun : Thanks for the help gang have fun Eric.......


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

ok few more


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

ok last one eat your hearts out guys :waving:


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

lol, nice pics. shes going to be the next snow queen.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

:redbounce I'll keep it clean, your a lucky man.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

ok should have called it snow queen pics :waving: pumpkin:


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

ok guys lets see the better half with the equipment


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

My girlfriend is sitting right here and she said if I like my nuts where they are, I'll refrain from posting revealing pics. of her.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

lol boss, thats about the way my GF says things.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok i got mine squashed to get those pics :crying:


----------



## PolarBear (Nov 9, 2003)

*Hey Boss*

Who said the pics had to be revealing??????????????

I just saw a pretty woman with clothes on

NO T&A showing anywhere

Let us see your pretty lady.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

ok plowing 101 went great think she will do great :waving:


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm not afraid of no one besides my old lady!  She's pretty tough. Her brother used to be a UFC champion and taught her a bunch of submission moves. If she found out I posted pics of her on here, I wouldn't be posting no more.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

ok boss would not mess with her wife was being a good sport on this one :waving:


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I wish my girlfriend was as enthused as your wife about this! She hates snow! :angry:


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

*I feel your pain, but......*



The Boss said:


> My girlfriend is sitting right here and she said if I like my nuts where they are, I'll refrain from posting revealing pics. of her.


Wait until it's your _wife_ sitting there! Then you'll _really_ be all done :crying: Not only will you not be posting pics, you won't get to look at em' either!


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

hey she hate's the snow more than most she's asain and hates cold but going to try driving this year we did plowing 101 at large parking lot bye us she's a trooper :yow!:


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Not sure if I'm going to do the marriage thing fellas.  She's already been married once. You see, I'm 27 and she's 45.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

you go boss......


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

*You're all set brother......*



The Boss said:


> Not sure if I'm going to do the marriage thing fellas.  She's already been married once. You see, I'm 27 and she's 45.


Don't ruin a good thing. Just sit back and enjoy! :salute:


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Just enjoyed about an hour ago.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Too many reflector stripes, in my opinion. Beautiful lady, she looks perfect.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

The Boss said:


> Not sure if I'm going to do the marriage thing fellas.  She's already been married once. You see, I'm 27 and she's 45.


Pretty old.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

bolensdriver said:


> Pretty old.


Hey what is that supposed to mean???


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

*Hang on a sec there Bolens......*



bolensdriver said:


> Pretty old.


......that's a dirty crack brother, to say about somebody's old lady.  Everyone's entitled to their opinion, but there's always respect you know. I'm not trying to get on your case or get you rattled or anything, it's just that I don't think the Boss will appreciate that too much.
I know I wouldn't.

I also have to say that in my humble opinion, there's no luckier guy than one who has the benefit of a relationship with a mature woman. You ever see "The Graduate"??? Well, I'm _all for_ Mrs. Robinson :yow!:

I'm raising my glass to you Boss!  , and to your girlfriend.

The older the grapes, the sweeter the wine baby!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

bolensdriver, I usually try to stay out of petty stuff, but you went too far this time. Personal attacks on family are definately off limits. The Boss posting about their age difference is one thing, comments from others are another. Members picking on each other is questionable, but picking on family members is taboo. If you aren't able to discern social subtleties, find a similar group.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

My mom is that age. And I certainly didn't mean to insult anyone... or mean it in a bad way. 

But I think if I was going around with a lady of that age, people would call me names, for sure. I think he's more suitable for someone Boss's age as he is older than me. And closer to her age of course. But I was referring it, if I was going out with her. 


I DID NOT MEAN TO CAUSE ANY PAIN OR PROBLEMS! OR FIGHTING! I was referring it to MY age.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

:crying: The Boss, I am sorry about my comment, :crying: I was referring to her if she was going out with me. :crying:  Dont' hate me or anything, because I didn't mean it in a bad way..


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

I feel bad now!


----------



## Rhinohd (Sep 7, 2004)

fernalddude,
Great Lookin Wife ya got there! :yow!: I wish I could talk mine into doing those kinda photos! She's a keeper thats for sure! Keeping life fun is what it's all about! :yow!:


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

but most importantly......were's the snow?  

No other snow bunnies


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

No fault taken guys. I love her with all my heart and that's what counts. I don't care what anybody says about the age difference. If 2 people love each other, that's all that matters. Nobody really says anything about it anyway because of who her brother is. I can actually say that I'm dating a "kind of" famous person's sister.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

The Boss said:


> No fault taken guys. I love her with all my heart and that's what counts. I don't care what anybody says about the age difference. If 2 people love each other, that's all that matters. Nobody really says anything about it anyway because of who her brother is. I can actually say that I'm dating a "kind of" famous person's sister.


Who's her brother? just curious


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Have you guys ever heard of the UFC (Ultimate Fighting Championships) on pay per view? Her brother is Pat Miletich.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

guys ,guys ,guys this was for fun not a b#%%@ session come on its just for fun  have one on me payup


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm not mad at all guys!!


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

hey guys hope things sre going well got the girls out in the shop step daughter just did break job and oil change on her own was so happy just watched  So many new post for the new guys so lets help them work it out so they make a few payup (lol)


----------



## PolarBear (Nov 9, 2003)

*She's so Hotttt !!!!*

Who needs plows, the snow should just melt when she pulls on the lot!!!


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool Boss! Do you attend any of the fights? 

A friend of my G/F was dating an ultimate fighting "champ". We saw him in action and in one fight he went from (self proclaimed) "champ" to obvious "chump". I can't even recall this guys name or the guy that pummeled him into submission. I wonder if it was your girlfriends brother?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I've been to a bunch of his local fights back in the day. Not to any pay per views but we watch every one of them. He doesn't fight anymore, just trains and teaches. I got to see him fight Dan Severn here in town for an exhibition fight. He might fight one more time but I can't say who right now, it's still in the works. Here's a link to his gym. It's about 3 blocks from my house.Champsfitness.com


----------



## Guy (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the pics. I do notice the lack of snow. Maybe we can see her again wearing carharts knee deep in snow changing an angle cylinder. That would be so hot!!

Little off topic, but we had a Miletich trained fighter come up from Idaho, I think, to fight in AlaskaFightingChampionship.com last month. Really good fighter, it was very close.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Was it Jeremy Horn?


----------



## Guy (Sep 13, 2004)

Boe Underwood


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey all hope everyone is doing well and having a good turky day but we need some snow in cincy :waving:


----------



## GTL Inc. (Sep 21, 2004)

*Wow*

I would not worry too much about the age difference . now a days all that counts is that the two of you get along and have interest in each other.

Very nice pics of both her and the equipment, but where is the snow??


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*this season*

ok had to bring up this post for a up date cuz i got her this season LOL....


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

The Boss said:


> Have you guys ever heard of the UFC (Ultimate Fighting Championships) on pay per view? Her brother is Pat Miletich.


Small world. A buddy of mine and former work out partner is currently training and fighting for Pat. Pats' name was the first that came to my mind when I saw where you were located. Its amazing how people can be so far apart and still have a connection somehow.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 22, 2006)

Its nice to have a good plow once in awhile,and she looks good to.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

*Me Too*

I have a very special partner. My wife of many years. This was taken 3 years ago after our big blizzard. She drove this Ram for several years. Now she drives the 97 Ram 2500 CTD.  She also handles a lot of the sales/PR work. We are truly a family run business. Daughter does bookkeeping. Son sprays & plows too.


----------



## howardsells2000 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Your a lucky man*

I'm new to the business and was wondering how well the Bronco II work pushing snow. Since it appears you have 2 they must do ok.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*looking for snow goddess !*

Not looking for a snow queen I need a snow goddess. The lack of snow this year will put many out of business this year.

Hiring someone who can do a snow dance and make it snow for next year. The family help I got required a lot of supervision!

We have had 3 generations out working at same time. This picture is of generation #4. They help but ya have to supervise them a lot!

Dave


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

howardsells2000 got 4 of the b2's work great for my type work can push 18" plus but they are not the regular type rig lots of extras and welcome to the site.
SkykingHD looks like you got a good crew in the making yea this year was off but you know ohio...
szorno where you been have not see you much this year on the site hope things are good for you and fam....


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

F-dude, It has been a super-dry year for us. worst in our 30 year history. Haven't had a lot of time to visit & post- been working a lot on search & rescue stuff. Still hope for 1 or 2 storms before we tarp over the plows and tanks for the summer. We may be passing thru Cincin in June. I'll drop you a note if it materializes. Hope your Spring and summer go well...:waving:

Skyking- nice looking "developmental squad". Don't let em shovel too much too young. My kids wound up with shoulder problems. I think from to much too young.


----------

